# Portuguese Water Dog



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone got or does anyone know anyone who has these?  

xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

see if this works for you

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

We've had a look at most of these I was just wondering if anyone had any experience of them?

Thanks

x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

No i'd never heard of them till you mentioned it then went hunting on you tube being Mrs nosey to see what it was  .

are you thinking of getting one?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

We've been looking at a few breeds for a while, I must admit the no shedding is a pro for me   DH obviously likes the fact they are energetic  

xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

My older foster sister has one - she has had him for years!  He is huge! xxx


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Barack Obama recently bought one - mainly due to the breed being low allergy


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Beebee ~ Awww what kind of temperament has he got??

xxx


----------

